# Small update..



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

So, as some of you may remember from my last thread.. i rescued this girl from a feeder bin at a local store. I suspected she was pregnant.. and she's finally started showing. Just figured i'd keep up little progress dates in this thread since she's such a beautiful rat. I know she's highwhite, so hoping for the best but preparing for the worst.

Her belly now:


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

CHRISTMAS BABIES!!! How amazing !!

I just got home from my all-day-family-christmas-event-of-boredom.. to find possum cleaning off her first baby! 
I am SO incredibly excited to see it healthy after my last thread which you guys may remember where I had an accidental pregnancy that ended in 15 stillborn babies.
Here's to hoping she is able to deliver the rest of the litter successfully


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, how exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Up to eight.. and now to go to bed, will count again in the morning. xp


----------



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats!! Keep us updated. Pinkies are so weirdly adorable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

13 babies!! She actually had 15, but two of them didnt make it.
Heres a picture of baby pile, all of them lined up all nicely, and a picture of me holding one while I checked for milkbands (which all of them have! Hurray!)

Day 1:














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Awesome! I'm hoping for the best for them all Keep updating with pictures...love watching babies grow


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Who knew rat babies could be so loud! When possum moves, I swear all 13 of them start squeaking at once.

All babies still look healthy except one. They were buried in the bedding not far from the nest, not even an inch away, but I think Possum didn't realize they were there, so they barely had a milkband. Put them back in with the pile in hopes Possum will start nursing them again.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

They're precious :3 Hope the little one without a milk band does okay!


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Absolutley precious! Congratulations  keep the pictures and updates coming! Hope all continues to go well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Gonna be a few days before I can update pictures. Internet's out and I'm writing this from my phone.Will still take daily photos, but will have to upload them when my net's back up.See you guys soon!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

How is the one who didn't have a band doing? Did mom start feeding it again?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

i am overwhelmed with cuteness... for tiny animals born under developed like rats, you'd think the weird fetusy look would be unappealing.... but its totally not!!! i want to hold one!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

My phone broke, and I'm at a friends house. I'm still taking daily photos, but they probably won't be updated until friday! Sorry!

All 13 babies are still alive and well, even the ones that I put back into the nest myself. They're so pretty, a lot of them have pretty markings. n_n
Looks like I have black, agouti, albino, and rex babies. :'D


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

SO glad to hear they are doing well! Can't wait to see photos when you are 
able. Sorry your phone broke


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

I actually have some time to upload before I leave 

Day 3: Can start to see markings though they are very light.







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Day 4:Markings are darkening even more. They're getting pretty big now too. 














Day 5: I can't get a clear enough picture because they're wiggly, but some of them have curly little rex whiskers. xD








Day 6: Colors are pretty obvious now. Have some black, agouti, and albino in the mix and definitely some interesting markings.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh my they are adorable


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Sooo cute!!! Gotta love babies!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

If she's having trouble keeping up with growing appetites and milk (it's easier when they're small but quickly gets harder the bigger they get, with bigger appetites), you can supplement them if you have a small needle-less syringe and some patience. Canned kitten replacement milk/formula is available at most supermarkets and pet stores.  It'll help make sure everyone gets enough.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Aww little Rex babies  too cute!!!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Where do you live? These are pretty babies


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, where do you live?? There are no rat people near me, it seems!! They're soo adorable! I love the one with the spot on its face.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Updating again. It's been a VERY long week for me. I lost most of the progression pictures on my old phone, so I've stopped taking them, but I figured you guys would like to see some new pictures before I go on a small rant about my local pet store. aha

The boys:







The Girls:










Anndddd onto this weeks events. :[

3 days ago, came home to find possum and the babies smeared with blood. Was freaking out, thought she ate one or something even though it was kind of late on.. after several minutes of checking over the babies first and finding nothing, wrong, i figured out where the blood was coming from. Possum's toe, or rather lack thereof, was missing. :I I examined the cage, and sure enough, in one corner, a little piece of her toe was still stuck.. think she actually bit it off to get free. I hadn't been home when it happened, so I'm not sure what actually happened. I felt absolutely horrible about it, but she seems to be coping with it pretty well.. and needless to say.. she's stopped going near the bars. .-.

and on to this morning.
Woke up to hear the babies squeaking as normal.. but no.. not quite. Turns out the double rex i found in the feeder bin popped out eight babies while I was sleeping. AWESOME. in the sense I now have to find eight more babies homes. T_T
Earlier in the week, I brought home two girls that were super sweet, a double rex and a cinammon girl.. and.. by the looks of it miss cinammon is gonna be having babies too. SO IM STRESSED.

Vowing to never go back in to look at the rats in feeder bins. i want to save them all, and it's not going so well for me. T_T sigh


EDIT:

I live in glendale, Arizona if anyone is actually interested. :x


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

those babies are sooooo cute!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Those little ones are simply adorable! I love blazes and headspots. I'd be interested if you lived closer to me xD Though I'm at my limit now anyway, so I guess its good that you don't leave near me.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Holy cow, I wish you lived closer to me!!! They're SO cute!! Where I live is so incredibly lacking in colors. The only thing to be found are your common black hooded rats. There was a cute champagne hooded and a beige hooded at the store but that's as far as it really goes for color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

You can only do what is in your means


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Where do u live again? 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I would totally adopt one or two...but I am in GA....who wants to start a rodent train?!


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

I've actually found homes for all these babies already! $15 a piece on craigslist.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Make sure to interview them to make sure they know about rats.

Oh, and warn them about the fact that since mom is a High white (and some of the babies look high white) they could develop Megacolon before 8 weeks, so you'll need to be on the look out for that.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, the people I sold to all have downpayments on the babies and can take them home after I'm sure they won't have any health issues. I've explained the situation to all of them, and they understand why there is a wait on them. Get their money back too, of course, should any of them end up suffering from megacolon.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Babies have entered exploration mode because.. their .. eyes have opened! tada!


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Adorable! Thx for all the updates


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## urfavrotquack (Dec 18, 2012)

They're so cute!


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Tragedy tonight..

Went to go play with my girl ink.. possum's cage with all her babies is jsut below.. and I noticed one of the babies lying there limply and gasping for breath... As I reach in, realize something is very wrong. 4 babies all gasping for breath and having siezures. 2 already deceased. I have NO idea what happened.. all four "sick' babies have died now.. nothing in their environment has changed.. They were completely healthy a couple hours before and all running around and playing. I am very upset.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh know! I'm so sorry =(


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

0o0 that is tragic! Those poor babies! And the poor owners, but also, POOR YOU!

In other happier news, you mentioned the other girls being pregnant, will they get their own threads or will they also be here?


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

They already had their litters. I probably won't be posting updates here though.

24 babies between the two of them. Hopefully will be able to find them all homes. >_<
Most are black berkshire, a few solid fawn, and one albino male.
I decided to keep the albino male for myself. He opened his eyes earlier this week and is the sweetest little thing. Hoping he'll end up being a huge squishy rat. such a sweetheart


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats!! haha I have a rat named Possum too!

Your rat in very unusual looking - WoW, love her coloration. Could you get some more pics of her face?


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Possum Rat said:


> Congrats!! haha I have a rat named Possum too!
> 
> Your rat in very unusual looking - WoW, love her coloration. Could you get some more pics of her face?


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Haunt:

OMG!!!! that ( hands down ) is the most cutest rat I have EVER seen!!! I KNOW why you named her Possum...she looks more like an Oppossum than mine LoL !! Can I have her?????? haha
That last one of her standing up is awesome beyond words! ( jealous ) Love her face! Did I say I love her face ?!?!?! You got her in a feed bin?


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh ..I just read about the babies that did not make it..so sorry 

Can I ask what price you ask for them? Just curious..and how do you "advertise" them for sale?
She REALLY has some prettily ( a word ?? ) marked babies!

Gosh - you make me want to check feeder bins


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I can see why you took her, she's beautiful and so are her babies.

If I lived ANYWHERE near you I would definitely take a couple little boys, they're so stinking cute. Surprisingly in MN it's hard to find a breeder (the closest is in Iowa) and we have people advertising babies on CL from feeder rats but they usually end up being PEW's or Black hooded. 

I once saw a mink berkie dumbo at a petstore and they wanted $22 for her. Ridiculous.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

I sold her babies for $15 a piece by advertising them on craigslist.
Told people if they didn't have a rat already, they needed to buy two or I wouldn't sell to them etc.
Was a little bit picky, tried to make sure they only went home with people I knew would take care of them.


----------

